# Mare Question!



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

Good afternoon!

I'm new to this forum as a member, but have been watching the posts and using the pinned posts for a while now. We recently bought our first mini in February. She is in foal and was pasture bred sometime between March 26 and May 30 2015. She is a maiden mare. We are expecting the foal any day now! She has been keeping us on our toes for sure. She started bagging up 4 weeks ago and had a small amount of wax two week after that, but then no baby. A week ago her bag was HUGE and her teats were pointing down but still nothing! This is our first mini foal (we've bred appaloosas before) so we just aren't sure what to think! She has been showing a lot of the signs, tail rubbing, restless at night, etc. So I'm just wondering how much longer do you think she will go? Do minis normally act this strange for this long of a period before foaling?

Any help is greatly appreciated! (Hopefully the pictures work!)

This was her bag a week ago when we thought she was close to foaling.




This is her bag now.




Here is a side shot of her belly.




Here is a behind shot of her belly.




And a behind shot showing her bag.


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you've got a little time yet. Since she's getting an udder, it could fill more, and she still looks lopsided. Are you seeing/feeling foal movement? Babies settle down as they run out of space, so don't be alarmed if baby does seem really active.

These pictures will give us a "starting point". We're glad you've joined us, and we're here to answer any questions you may have.

In about 3 days, take another set of pictures, so we can see what changes are occurring. Don't be anxious, just watch for rolling (moving baby into position and she'll be come more "slab-sided" -- almost looking not pregnant, she could do some butt pushing. Can you get a picture of her vulva so we can see how elongated she's getting, and add that one in, please.

Pretty girl!! And maidens are very tricky.

Also, do you know if you have fescue grass/hay? Sometimes this can cause some irregularities in their bagging up. Not to worry, since she's new to us, we just want to cover all the bases and ask all the questions!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

A few weeks ago the baby was moving around a lot and I could feel/see it, but there hasn't been any movement in the past week and a half. She rolls quite a but every night, sometimes its pretty violent as she throws her head and goes from side to side!

We recently got new hay that's a Timothy grass mix. But I didn't see any fescue in it.

I will post a picture of her vulva and our hay later tonight!

Thanks so much!


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2016)

All sounds just wonderful. We'll look forward to the pictures!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

Here are some more pictures I took of her today. I notice her bag seems to be filling out a little more than before and she is rubbing her bum and her sides along any walls/rough surfaces that she can find.

Here is her from the back end (sorry that it's blurry!)




Here is her vulva.




Here is her bag this evening.




Here is her from looking straight down.




And finally, here are a couple pictures of our hay.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 13, 2016)

Shes gorgeous. What is her breeding do you know? I see a lot of similarities so i'm wondering if i have any relations haha


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

She's by Countrylanes Buckn Bantam Devonaire and out of Pearl Creeks Tia. I'm interested in learning more about her breeding! I don't know much about the miniature horse bloodlines.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 13, 2016)

Ah i see. Not lines im familiar with. But i can't seem to get much detail. Have you go the grand sires/dams names?


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

Here are her papers (not sure if you'll be able to read the bloodlines):




And just for fun. this is the "baby daddy's" papers!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 13, 2016)

Bonny, I have heard of milk testing and it was very accurate for my appy mare. But so far I have been unable to get anything but a few drops of milk from my mini mare, she's not a fan of us touching her bag so won't let the milk down.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't make it out unfortunately.


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2016)

SPOTS !!!!!!!!!!!!! Fabulous!


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2016)

They both have nice lines, and I'm hoping we'll see some spots! I'll run the full pedigrees for you and send them to you if you'll send me your email address. I think I have some pics of some of the background horses, too, that I'll send. You can PM me if you don't want to post your email, or just send me an email at: [email protected] and I'll send the info back to you.

She's moving ahead nicely, everything looking very good!


----------



## chandab (Mar 13, 2016)

if I'm reading it right, her top line great grand sire is BTU.


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2016)

This might be easier to read. Both horses are only registered in AMHR, and the pedigrees are attached:

AMHR.pdf


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 14, 2016)

IMO, she still has some time to go. Can't say how much, because each mare is different  But her udder doesn't look ready to me yet.

Exciting and nerve wracking, no? MARE is a four letter word, you know 

Good luck!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 14, 2016)

AHHHH we are related then. Knew I recognized that muzzle!

This is Birchwood uk buckaroo banner. Not his best photo but it shows that distinctive muzzle.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 15, 2016)

New pictures taken today after her pampering time! She looks very round today so not slab sided at all, her bag seems bigger though. I think she's enjoying keeping us guessing!

Side shot:




Looking from behind:




Looking from up top:




Udder from behind:




Under from underneath:




Vulva:


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 15, 2016)

She is looking great , these maiden mares sure like to keep everyone on their toes





I think you have a little time yet, but only she will decide when the time is right.

Keep a look out for anything you think she is doing that is "out of the ordinary " for her. Like she may be distancing herself from other horses, standing in a weird spot in the pasture that she may not usually frequent ect.

best of luck for a safe arrival


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2016)

Since she is developing her udder, I think you will see more udder, and her nipples fill. Her udder will lose some of its creases as it fills more. I think you've got some time, but she's certainly moving ahead!

I'd be watching her for personality changes....some get really "dependent" and want you around more, some move "away" and become more stand-offish, but the clingy ones are certainly more fun!

She is elongating nicely, and has just a bit more to go.

All is looking good!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 15, 2016)

Her udder has gotten larger and her nipples have separated even more now. Does this mean we're close? (Sorry the picture is sideways! )


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2016)

I think still a bit more, as her nipples will point down, and I think you will see some of the wrinkles disappear as the udder fills more. Keep watching and showing us how she's doing. All looks good!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 17, 2016)

Took some more pictures today, so thought I would post them here and get any opinions on them! I didn't have anyone to hold her so unfortunately the udder picture is a bit blury, but hopefully you can still make it out okay! I will try to get a behind udder shot and a vulva shot at night check if I have help. Last night her vulva was very elongated, probably about 5-6 inches long.

Side profile shot:




Back end shot:




Looking from above:




Udder from behind:


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2016)

Definitely some POSITIVE udder changes! Less wrinkling and much fuller. Also, baby is much better lined up, still a little out to the left -- I just love the lopsidedness of a pregnant belly!! And I love the lacing on her back!

She is moving ahead beautifully, and I can't wait to see her elongation picture. We'll be looking for elongation, puffiness, the relaxed look of it -- some mares even have the vulva look slightly open. You could start checking for color just inside the lips. The "inside" color is usually a salmon-type color, and as she nears delivery, you will see the inside start to look much more red.

Is she giving you any personality changes? She's moving ahead very nicely, and it's beginning to look like you're going to have to start checking her very regularly soon. All looking great!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 17, 2016)

She seems to be more grumpy than usual. In general she's very affectionate. However at night check last night she was laying down and normally when we walk in the barn she stands up immediately. But last night she just stayed down and showed no interest in getting up or having her bedtime snack. She's been rolling a lot and really looking at her sides so I think she's feeling the changes and is just uncomfortable in general. Poor girl, I'm sure she's ready for it to come out! (And we're ready to see what she gives us!!)


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2016)

Is she laying out flat, or just laying more upright? They definitely get feeling more uncomfortable, which is perfectly normal. Keep close tabs on her moods, and I'm sure she'll let you know "something is up" -- many of them do as delivery is near.

Rolling a lot is just what she needs to do to get that baby in proper position. So that's good news. I don't think you have a long time to wait now, she's really picking up and moving ahead nicely.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 17, 2016)

She alternates between flat out and upright throughout the night. We joke that she sleeps more than us, yet she's constantly yawning!


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2016)

Yawning is a sign I always looked for with my girls. It seemed like they were getting in all the oxygen they could in preparation. Not "scientific" at all, but mine always seemed to do a lot of yawning in the final days. You may want to start watching her more carefully and checking on her more often. With these maidens, they can be so tricky, she may only show a few signs and then BOOM.....baby!

So, although she doesn't "appear" quite ready, she actually may surprise all of us. I'd start watching her even more, and read the pinned threads at the top of the forum to prepare in case your help is needed. With these maidens, everything is "tight" so you must be alert and ready to assist if the need arises. Let her proceed, but if you see a problem, act calmly and quickly to assist.

Praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one for you....whenever she decides the time is right!




ray


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 17, 2016)

Some more pictures from tonight. It's really nice having them all together on here because it really documents the changes!

Here is her vulva (I was a little disappointed that it wasn't nearly as elongated as last night, and then mad at myself for not taking a picture last night!)




Took a picture of the inside just so you could see the colour (she was not a fan of this and tried her hardest to keep it closed!). It seems to be a deeper pink than normal?




Udder from behind again.




And an under shot of the udder!


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2016)

Still a bit to go, I think. But, with these maidens you can never be quite sure! The pictures are a great documentation, and will give you a record of her foaling pregnancy changes for the future.

Thanks for the pictures, we'll just be watching and praying for a safe foaling.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 20, 2016)

Thought I would give another Smudge update. There doesn't seem to be much change from the last pictures, however her behaviour is changing. She is more restless and she isn't as interested in her food. Still lots of rolling and looking at her side.


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking very good!! All very positive!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2016)

she looks great, moving right along!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 22, 2016)

Another update! (Hope you aren't getting too sick of me



) I'm noticing some reddening in her vulva as well as a LOT of rolling. Her bag is starting to not have as many wrinkles and her muscles around her tail and her butt and getting squishy.

Here are some pictures!


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2016)

She's looking very good! And we never get "sick" of our friends here, and all the pictures!!

Udder looking improved, elongation moving forward, all looks just fine!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for you responses, they'be been helpful! Any idea on how much longer? I know it's tough to judge, but just wondering. We have a huge storm coming tonight and with the full moon, I'm thinking it sounds like a recipe for a baby! LOL I'm just not sure if she's that close that tonight is even a possibility. Then again, maybe we'll have an Easter baby!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 23, 2016)

She now has "cow patty" poops. How long do they usually get these before delivering?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 23, 2016)

Could be a day or two or an hour. Every mares different but cow pats are a very good sign. I predict tomorrow early

Morning. Get the coffee and energy drinks out!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2016)

It does sound like she is getting very close, wishing you all the best for the safest of arrivals.

As if we would ever get sick of the updates



The more the merrier


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2016)

Have you noticed any change in her elongation? The cow patties are a great sign she's cleaning out her system for the special delivery. PLEASE keep us posted on how things are progressing! We're very excited for you. Of course, you KNOW these mares can be very tricky, and make us think it will happen right away......and then they make us wait days! But, we're very hopeful she hasn't read the book on making owner (and "Aunties") crazy!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 23, 2016)

I will do my regular udder, vulva and belly check when I go out to throw night hay. We have a crazy ice storm here tonight and a nice big full moon, so it wouldn't surprise me if she picked tonight just so we have to walk out in that in the middle of the night! (I think the mares enjoy messing with us like that! haha)


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 23, 2016)

Night check update with pictures!


----------



## Mona (Mar 23, 2016)

Of course anything can happen, but basing my opinion on her bag, I would say she is not imminent.


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2016)

She is moving ahead nicely! Her elongation is improving, and her udder looks good. She should do a bit more filling, and nipples pointing more straight down. She should move baby a bit forward-of-center with some good rolling. She looks great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2016)

She appears to be moving right along! Do you know what/who she is bred to?


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 24, 2016)

She is bred to a mini appaloosa stallion. He's a black and white leopard, so we're hoping for either spots or a buckskin!

She's been VERY restless today, hasn't laid down at all (which is very weird for her). Bag is a little more full tonight, but nipples still aren't quite pointing straight down. Vulva and belly look the same as last night. We're waiting very impatiently!


----------



## Mona (Mar 25, 2016)

Julia & Smudge said:


> She's been VERY restless today, hasn't laid down at all (which is very weird for her)


THAT^^^ not laying down is a very good sign that she will foal soon. In my mares, it never failed. I had breeder alert monitors on them, and they would be going off multiple times a night prior to foaling, and it seemed the night before or of foaling, they would not lay down, and I would get a decent sleep and I would wake up in panic, look at the TV screen, wondering if I accidentally turned the beeper off in my sleep! GOOD LUCK! I bet that will be a pretty foal!! Hope you get the nice color you are hoping for! Maybe you'll even get both of what you are hoping for...spots AND buckskin!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2016)

I, for one, am very excited about the "SPOTS" and hoping we see lots of them on this little one!

I didn't have foal monitors, so took up residence in the barn for all my births. But these mares can be so sneaky....In the beginning, I'd go for a cuppa or potty break, and come back to a birth completed or in progress. So, I learned to bring the coffee pot into the barn with all the coffee supplies, and no more "away" potty breaks -- even moved a little camper potty in the barn, too. Many times I actually slept in the stall with momma -- especially the sneaky ones!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

How is she going any updates ?


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 28, 2016)

We thought for sure last night would be the night, but alas still no baby. Last night she was super restless, her vulva was the longest it's been and her bag was hard with nipples pointing down. We watched her all night and she was acting very strange until about 6 in the morning. Now today her vulva seems short again and bag not as full. I'm not really sure what to think at this point (other than she likes fooling us!). She is now going on 7 weeks of being bagged up and about 3 weeks since we noticed her vulva starting to elongate. How much longer can she keep going like this and keep us guessing?! LOL I will post some pictures tonight after night check


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 28, 2016)

Until you think your going to go crazy and then out comes baby.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 28, 2016)

More pictures from night check. I'm thinking no baby tonight, but who knows!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 28, 2016)

She is looking great. She is continuing to Elongate perfectly.

best wishes for a safe delivery ( which wont be long now)


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2016)

DITTO that!!


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't wait for pictures. Praying for spots.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks, so are we!! Maybe we'll both have babies this week!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 29, 2016)

Took some more pictures tonight at dinner. I don't notice a huge change, but maybe that's because I see her every day? Interested to see if any of you notice a change!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh! Forgot to add that when I look between her back legs at her udder, I can sometimes see fluttering in her belly. Any idea what this is or why it's happening??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

I think you have a little time yet, not long but a little time. She is making good progress filling her udder but I think It needs to fill a little more yet. Look for the udder to fill, the center line to subside and the nipples to separate and point down

She is elongating perfectly and I see she is enjoying having a good rub by the looks of her tail





This is the hardest part for you and your doing super





Unfortunately not all mares like to play by the textbook, so I would be looking out for changes in her behavior ( going off her dinner, standing somewhere different in the pasture or even a different part of her stable)

Good Luck , you know we are all hanging to see what she is preparing for you


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you think we're looking at days or weeks? She's sure keeping us guessing!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

She is definitely on the "home straight" so too put it but all mares are different some will keep you guessing right up until the end






Your doing great by keeping a close eye on her and it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks so much for all the support! Can't wait to share our little foal with everyone here...once it decides to grace is with its presence that is!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

Your welcome





Everyone here is really helpful and extra friendly and even though most of us have never met, we all seem to get along like great friends.

Cant wait for the big arrival too , you will probably sleep for a week when he/she is born


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 30, 2016)

I am gonna say it's about a week off, I'll go with next Thursday. This is just a bet not an educated guess by the way!

The fluttering you see is the foal moving


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 30, 2016)

Her bag is very different today, not sure if this is a good different or a bad different! She seems to have quite a bit of edema in front of her udder and now her nipples are pointing in. All of the wrinkles are out of the bag now though. Any thoughts on this? Is this her moving forward or backward?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2016)

You are moving forward , forward , forward









Her nipples and bag will fill a little more and then the nipples will point down.

That is quite some shopping at the milk bar she has done overnight


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Mar 30, 2016)

Awesome! I was so worried this wasn't a good progression. Makes me feel a little better that it is a forward one!


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, you are moving forward. Not to worry, things are looking good!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 2, 2016)

Are we still days away? I'm not really noticing any big changes other than her getting grumpy. Her bag hasn't gotten too much bigger and her vulva is still the same. I've been trying to milk her, but nothing will come out. I checked the calendar and it's been 6 weeks since we first noticed her bagging up. Any words of wisdom or advice? We're starting to get worried!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 2, 2016)

Don't panic. It will come when its cooked


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 2, 2016)

No need to worry, she's just taking her time. The 6 weeks is a estimate. We've had a mare take 8 weeks to delivery from start of bag the first year. Last year, she bagged up in three weeks. This year we are going on three weeks, but she still needs to fill a little bit more. Just keep an eye on her and she will give you a cute baby on her terms. You can't rush a pregnant mare.


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2016)

As above, please don't worry. We all work on "averages" -- and 4-6 weeks is an estimate. So, most of mine never took more than 4 weeks, and yet above, the mare took 8 weeks. She's cooking just fine, so not to worry. This little one will arrive sooner than later, but in momma's good time!

Gotta love these mares!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 7, 2016)

Haven't posted pictures in a bit so thought I would post some tonight. Any thoughts?


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2016)

Baby still riding a bit sideways, udder filling nicely, but she's got some elongation to do for sure! She's such a pretty girl!

Things can change quickly, so keep a check on her and look for any changes. Let us know how things are going and/or changing. And we appreciate the pictures, as it helps us keep better tabs on her.

Could you repost some pictures on the weekend, so we can have some comparisons to see the changes please!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 9, 2016)

Posting another update of Smudge. She seems to be acting more restless these days and has actually lost some hair on her sides from biting them so much. She rolls at least a dozen times a day which is more than her usual and last night she was kicking at her belly quite a bit. She is also much slower eating her grain and hay than normal (Maybe she just can't fit much in her belly anymore?). Other than that her personality is pretty much the same! Her vulva is actually a bit more elongated than in the picture, she's not a fan of me lifting her tail to look at it and take the picture.


----------



## Mona (Apr 9, 2016)

She looks as though she still has a way to go.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 12, 2016)

Some more updated pictures from today. She's starting to get really agitated whenever we try to do anything with her or even just when we're trying to take these pictures. Looks like she might have some wax starting?? Bag feels really hard and her butt is quite squishy.


----------



## Mona (Apr 12, 2016)

That bag is looking much better!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 12, 2016)

Any ideas as to why her belly seems so small? I understand that she's a maiden, but all the other mares I'm seeing have huge bellies! Could it just be a really small baby? (She's 31 inches and the stud is 30.5 inches)


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't think it looks that small for what its worth lol but as you say, shes maiden and just a neat mare.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2016)

Maiden mares can carry very high and tight --since nothing has been stretched out before. Hopefully Chanda will post the picture of her mare who had us guessing -- and then foaled in the afternoon.

Nothing to worry about. I'm sure baby is perfectly normal size, but mom is holding it up high. That's what so crazy about these maiden mommas. They can keep us guessing right up until the end, sometimes.

Her bag looks good, it appears baby is lined up, as she looks quite slab-sided, so not much more time!! Keep a good eye on her, and keep us posted on her personality changes. All good here!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, here are Tana's pictures...

Tana was maiden the year these pictures were taken, her gestation was 307 days, and I honestly think she went a tad early, but everything turned out perfect, so no harm, no foul.

Anyway, I took these pictures first thing in the morning:










And, Tana shortly after lunch, all on her own, as I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon:







I had no idea I had these pictures til several months later, the excitement of the afternoon just washed over everything so those morning pics were totally forgotten about.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, she looks a lot like Smudge does. What did her udder look like that morning? Did she give you any other signs at all? These little mares can be so sneaky!


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2016)

Julia & Smudge said:


> Oh, she looks a lot like Smudge does. What did her udder look like that morning? Did she give you any other signs at all? These little mares can be so sneaky!


I hadn't even started checking her udder, since she was barely over 300 days. [The mare that foaled the week before her, was 320 days, so I fully expected close to 320 days, so I wasn't watching that closely. I know better now, and will start checking more closely this year. Only one mare is maiden this year, the rest have at least one previous foal.]


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 14, 2016)

Just posting some more pictures and another Smudge update! Vulva is looking really long and more red on the inside (but she won't let me take a picture anymore) and butt muscles are soft. She's grumpy in general and doesn't want us around much or touching her, which is very unusual for her. Today we noticed she's been standing in a different spot in her stall, one that she's never stood in before so we thought that was very odd! Her bag is really hanging down now and tonight it was hard as a rock when I felt it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2016)

Great signs that she is moving towards the big event. Keep an eye on her Manure It will tend to look more like cow pattys/pies as she is getting close.

Her being a little gumpy is perfectly normal and standing in a different position , she may be sussing out where she is going to foal.

best of luck for a safe foaling




Come on smudge


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2016)

It sounds and looks like she is very near!


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 15, 2016)

so excited for you!! Can't wait to see baby


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 17, 2016)

How exciting! Can't wait to see the foal she is hiding.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 17, 2016)

Another Smudge update (just without pictures). Her bag is very very hard and both nipples are pointing straight down and about 3 inches apart. Her vulva is nice and elongated and puffy. It also had become a deeper red/pink on the inside. I was so confused when you would say she is "slab-sided", but looking at her this morning it was very clear! She is definitely slab sided! Her last several poops have been cow patties!! Praying for a safe delivery tonight!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 17, 2016)

Oooh fingers crossed for a safe delivery it's definitely happening in the next 24hours!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 17, 2016)

Noticed with our mares, if they have cow patties, babies arrived within the hour.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 17, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> Noticed with our mares, if they have cow patties, babies arrived within the hour.


She has had them all morning, but it was such a nice day I put her outside. I'm guessing she's not comfortable enough to foal outside so will wait until she comes in tonight!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 17, 2016)

Best wishes for a safe delivery , its sounds like it wont be long now


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't wait!! Watch her like a hawk -- this sounds like it's time, and we're all praying for an uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!!!

Come on little momma!!



ray



ray


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks just like our Bluebell (forum, are we getting close?) we have posted on here! We have been waiting forever, but we have no idea on a date as we bought her in august. It will be a race to see who goes first! Best of luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 18, 2016)

Well no baby yet...everything is still the same. Seems like she's just going to drag it out for as long as she can! (I guess they're easier to take care of when they're inside!)


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 18, 2016)

I think that's our last mares opinion. She would be roughly 17 days later than the first mare. The first mares baby will be four weeks Friday. Last year she went from no bag to baby in 22 days. She's dragging this year.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm spoken with several people, and everyone has said their mares are running longer. Must just be the year! I'm so used to big horses, my mare went from bag to milk to baby in 2 weeks (she was a textbook case, so it was lovely!)


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 18, 2016)

Our first mare foaledbefore 330 days and she went 355 days last year. This mare foaled at 354 days her first baby, last year went at 328, and this year we are at 324 days.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2016)

I think Mindy said her mares were going longer this year. I had one mare who used to go a full year -- 365 days from her breeding date -- like clockwork. When I sold her in foal, I gave the new owner the day to stay in the barn with her. Instead, I got a phone call saying she was very worried, as the mare hadn't foaled yet -- she was at 330 days. I just laughed, and said to just wait 35 days more, and she would have a precious little one.

She didn't believe me, called the vet, who said all was well, and she would foal when she felt like it.

You got it! She foaled right on day 365 -- like clockwork!

I think they just enjoy making us a bit crazy!! Hang in there! We know they will foal eventually!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 18, 2016)

Her bag is very very hot tonight. Is this normal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 18, 2016)

Sound like she is moving ahead perfectly.

Could you take some pics for us if possible ?


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 18, 2016)

I took these pictures today (vulva picture is the best I could get as she's not a fan and tightens it on me!). I didn't take profile or behind pictures, but I can get those tomorrow!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2016)

All sounds good. Don't be anxious, all sounds just fine and looks fine, too!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 19, 2016)

she's looking good.

Come on baby, we wanna see what you've been hiding and cooking for us.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, still no baby. She still has the cow patties, soft butt muscles and darker colour inside her vulva. She's walking around with her tail lifted and sometimes to the side. Her bag is still very hard and nipples pointing straight down. She was acting so strange last night that we were sure she was in stage one of labour, but then she settled down around 2 am and nothing! Here are a couple new pictures of her udder. I will try to get some side and behind shots of her to show her belly later today.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

Hang in there. I couldn't sleep from 3 am to 5 am. Sat staring at our mare. Nothing! Finally fell asleep a little after 5 am. About 6:30 am I was woke up by our other mare dragging a black tub around (got rope around neck). When I looked over at Design, to see a little face with blue eyes peeking out from under moms neck. Slept through the whole thing. Was very lucky because placenta was attached to sac. Thankfully colt was able to break through sac.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2016)

She is looking beautiful, and I wouldn't take my eyes off her!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!




ray


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 21, 2016)

Here are the other pictures of her today. (She wanted to be extra cute, so the last one is just Smudge saying "Hi!"



)


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

The bottom of her stomach looks like what Design's stomach looked like last night. And, look what arrived this am.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 21, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> The bottom of her stomach looks like what Design's stomach looked like last night. And, look what arrived this am.


That makes me very excited! Hope Smudge follows in Design's hoofprints!


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2016)

She's looking nicely slab-sided, and it's hard to tell the way she's standing, but it looks like baby is moving forward-of-center, so lining up nicely.

She needs close watching now for sure, because a few good rolls, and she could go! Very excited for you....and us! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a beautiful new little one!



ray


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 24, 2016)

Another Smudge update...still no baby. She still has the cow patties and has been acting so strange at night. Her attitude has also changed, she's not as friendly anymore and has gotten quite sassy! I've attached some pictures of how she's looking. It's getting very difficult to get any udder or vulva pictures now because she's very unhappy with us...I will try to get some tonight (since my ones from earlier didn't come out; they were all blurry).


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2016)

She is looking pretty slab-sided, so keep a tight eye on her. Although it doesn't look like baby has dropped, with her being a maiden, that's not totally surprising. Remember Chanda's mare that didn't look at all pregnant, and then foaled a little beauty that afternoon.

Since her personality has been changing, and she's looking slab-sided, I'd be watching her closely!!


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 25, 2016)

Okay, this mare is officially driving us crazy!! Still no baby...last night when I woke up for my check at 4:30 she was laying flat out and her back leg was up and kept moving (looking like she was pushing) watched her for an hour but she wasn't in labor at all and then she got up and went back to her usual routine and is totally normal today! How much longer can she go on like this?! We've had cow patties now for over a week! Mom and I leave for vacation on Wednesday (it's been booked since January) and we thought for sure she would have had this baby by now since we're going on 10 weeks of being bagged up...but now we're not even sure if we'll have it before we leave. Dad is freaking out about having to deliver a baby without us! We're about ready to just induce her! lol (totally kidding about that!)


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2016)

Are you 100% certain that she is in foal, and not just having a false pregnancy...that bag definitely looks real, but man, I can;t believe she still hasn`t popped, and her belly does not look extremely large. I am not sure how false pregnancies present, but it might be worth having her checked, unless of course, you have felt lots of foal movement in there.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2016)

If you're concerned about leaving, perhaps if you have a vet nearby, they could check on her tomorrow or Friday during the day and let you know what they think. Never hurts to have a professional opinion!!


----------



## weerunner (May 6, 2016)

Any new news on this mare?


----------



## Julia & Smudge (May 7, 2016)

Still no baby from Smudge...maybe for mother's day!


----------



##  (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Julia & Smudge (May 10, 2016)

He's here! Healthy little buckskin colt born just before midnight on Mother's Day!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 10, 2016)

Congrats and he may be bay. What color was the sire?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 10, 2016)

Oh hes adorable , many congratulations


----------



## Debby - LB (May 10, 2016)

*Congratulations on your gorgeous new buckskin colt he is adorable!!!*

Thank you for participating by sharing your mare Smudges foaling journey! 

Please remember to add One of his photos to our yearly "new foal announcement" thread on the main forum, and please add it here on our foaling forums pinned "foals born with the help of this board" thread as well.



 

*Future questions go on the main forum. Thank you again and we hope to see your Mare again next year!*





If you would like this thread moved to the foaling archive forum to keep for reference please reply here to let me know and I will move it sometime tomorrow.


----------

